# Male or female hedgehog?



## Kennediia (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm not sure what gender this one is! help??


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Hedgehogs are extreamly easy to determine their sex. 
If they have a belly button, it's a boy (it's not really a belly button)
If they have no belly button, it's a girl.


----------



## Kennediia (Jun 4, 2016)

twobytwopets said:


> Hedgehogs are extreamly easy to determine their sex.
> If they have a belly button, it's a boy (it's not really a belly button)
> If they have no belly button, it's a girl.


I'm borderline having a panic attack, is that male or female?


----------



## SarahBella97 (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks like a girl to me. I have a boy and it looks like he has a big belly button. I would show you my hedgehog but he's a grumpy butt that doesn't like to uncurl very much so here's a pic I found on the Internet. It isn't very good, but hopefully you can get an idea of the difference


----------



## Kennediia (Jun 4, 2016)

Yeahhhh.... My breeder lied and told me I had two boys... That is definately a girl. She gave birth two four pink spikey babies this morning. It's been a few hours, so she hasn't eaten them yet. I don't think she will at this point


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh dear. Ok, have you read any of the stickies on the forums regarding what to do in the event of an unexpected litter?

Just to summarize the basics if you haven't yet, don't bother them, just leave them completely alone. You'll only disturb them to put in fresh food and water every day. You'll need to leave them be for 2 weeks. If it's reasonable to do so without making lots of noise, remove the wheel. If not, laying it down so it can't be used would be fine.

Is the male in the cage? If so you'll need to separate them immediately. He'll either eat the babies or cause the mother to eat them.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Remember that mom can kill the babies anytime from when they are born until they are weaned and on their own. You have to be very careful to not upset or bother mom. 

The advice you were given about the wheel and removing the male is very important for you to do. The male HAS to be removed right now. Mom can not have access to run on her wheel until the babies have been weaned. You also can not change anything else or clean the cage or the nest until the babies have been weaned. The cage is going to get very dirty and stinky but you'll just have to put up with it for the next 6 weeks. Mom and babies don't care if it's dirty.


----------



## Kennediia (Jun 4, 2016)

nikki said:


> Remember that mom can kill the babies anytime from when they are born until they are weaned and on their own. You have to be very careful to not upset or bother mom.
> 
> The advice you were given about the wheel and removing the male is very important for you to do. The male HAS to be removed right now. Mom can not have access to run on her wheel until the babies have been weaned. You also can not change anything else or clean the cage or the nest until the babies have been weaned. The cage is going to get very dirty and stinky but you'll just have to put up with it for the next 6 weeks. Mom and babies don't care if it's dirty.


Yeah I read everything lastnight and they're in two different rooms right now. she's in my closet which is a cubby with a curtain, hes in the living room. he has the wheel, and i fed her already and shut the curtain after i checked on her and saw a pink bean and havent touched her since.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Make sure everyone in the house leaves her alone too.


----------



## Kennediia (Jun 4, 2016)

twobytwopets said:


> Make sure everyone in the house leaves her alone too.


Yeah it's just me, i moved out a few weeks ago and she's in my bedroom, i dont go in there unless im sleeping.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You can't leave the curtain closed during the day, she needs to have 12-14 hours of light a day to keep her from trying to hibernate. You may be only closing it at night but I wasn't sure from your post so better safe than sorry.


----------

